# Croatian customs prevent smuggling of 715 Turtles



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 3, 2016)

Croatian customs prevent smuggling of 715 Turtles
Translated from another news article from Croatia. 
Seems like most were T. hermanni but also some M. rivulata and T. Marginata. Apparently they were supposed to go to Hungary.

By Associated Press 11/24/16-ZAGREB, Croatia — Croatian customs authorities say they have prevented the smuggling of 715 live turtles, a protected species in the European Union’s newest member state.

Authorities say the discovery was made Thursday in the Zupanja area, near the border with Bosnia. They say it is the biggest single seizure of live animals in Croatia.

No other details were available. Smuggling of rare or protected animals has flourished in the impoverished Balkans in the aftermath of the wars in the 1990s.


----------



## domagoj (Dec 3, 2016)

I just think it's sad. I'm from Croatia and went through a lot of research and waited for a long time to get my tortoise legally. Its the best decision I ever made. Our government should really do something about stuff like that. Not just stopping them at customs but also protecting them in nature. Many of theese confiscated animals live in poor conditions afterwards because most of them are never returned to the wild.


----------

